# Thomas Watson on Sinning With the Multitude



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2008)

Thomas Watson, Sermon preached on August 17, 1662:



> Think not the better of sin because it is in fashion. Think not the better of impiety and ungodliness, because most walk in those crooked ways. Multitude is a foolish argument. Multitude doth not argue the goodness of a thing. The devil's name is legion, that signifieth a multitude. Hell-road is this day full of travellers. Esteem not the better of sin, because most go this way. Do we think better of the plague, because it is common? The plea of a multitude, will not hold at God's bar, when God shall ask, Why did you profane my sabbath? why were you drunk? why did you break your oath? To say then, Lord, because most men did so, will be a poor plea. God will say to you then, seeing you have sinned with the multitude, you shall now go to hell with the multitude. I beseech you, as you tender your souls, walk antipodes to the corruptions of the times. If you are living fish, swim against the stream, dead fish swim down the stream, Ephes. v. 11. "Have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them."


----------



## Quickened (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats a fitting quote andrew! Where did you find this quote?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Thats a fitting quote andrew! Where did you find this quote?



Indeed! It is found in _Farewell Sermons of Some of the Most Eminent of the Nonconformist Ministers_, p. 203.

Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Farewell Sermons of Some of the Most Eminent of the Nonconformist Ministers - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 21, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------

